# whos the babies daddy



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

Here are some pics of the mom.



























and I believe the dad to be this










I guess it would help if I knew what species they were haha

Are the socolofi?

The mother is normally solid brown but sometimes shows stripes almost identical to the snow white socolofi


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Not socolofi. Female socolofi are blue like males. Not sure what she is.

The white guy doesn't look to be a snow white, but rather an albino zebra or something.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

dielikemoviestars said:


> The white guy doesn't look to be a snow white, but rather an albino zebra or something.


Agreed. Albino M. zebra.


----------



## billr (Jan 23, 2008)

the brown one is a "rustie".not sure of the proper name but they are in the mbuna profiles. cool fish.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The albino socolofi (Snow white socolofi) should not have any bars and has a much more torpedo like body shape. This guy is defintiley an albino M. zebra.

FYI-Rusties are Iodotropheus sprengerae, but that female does not have the right body shape for a rustie anyway. She looks more like a female Metriaclima greshakei


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

MalawiLover said:


> She looks more like a female Metriaclima greshakei


I agree.

The male is an albino zebra type, but not an albino greshakei.

The fry would be hybrids.

Kim


----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

well I was guessing the white one was the father but there is alot more fish in the tank so it could be one of them but I thought they looked similar.

also in the tank are cobalt blues, Melanochromis joanjohnsonae, a rusty (which looks nothing like the mother), white labs, one yellow lab, and a blue... something?










Update: some of the fry are actually starting to show a little blue in their dorsal and pelvic fins, but are otherwise brown in color.


----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

haha I almost forgot the most important one... I now believe this one to be the father but unknown species. LFS sold as a "sunshine" lmao but its nothing close to that. I'll try to get a good picture of him in a min.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

That looks like a Ps. socolofi. Has this one always been blue?

The "sunshines' are usually a variety of man-made peacocks of a light orangy red coloration.

Who ever they father is, with the mixed group you have, the fry would still be hybrids.


----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

yes I know and it is most definately not a peacock. but does look very similar to the mother


----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

(The yellow one)

Some of the pictures make him look more blue but hes not


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok, definitely not a peacock. Don't think I have ever seen one quite like it.


----------



## blakeM (Mar 8, 2008)

anyone else wanna shed some light on this?


----------

